
How to deploy a JavaScript video player with real DRM - iofiiiiiiiii
https://github.com/Axinom/drm-quick-start
======
iofiiiiiiiii
The linked article is a bit narrow in scope but a very good first start.

I have been working with video DRM for quite a while now; feel free to ask me
anything, I will try to answer topics that are not NDA-covered.

